# Tesla Prepping v10 for wide rollout!



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

It is my opinion based on previous patterns that Tesla is prepping final v10 build for wide FSD / Advanced software release in the next 4 days.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

That would be sweet


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

yeah, that would make my weekend road trip much more fun! Netflix during charging? Yes please


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

I think smart summon will be at about the same level as the first NOA, fun but not ultimately as usable as we hope, and I am OK with that!


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Zak said:


> I think smart summon will be at about the same level as the first NOA, fun but not ultimately as usable as we hope, and I am OK with that!


I'd say that is a safe assessment. It will be listed in the feature set as a beta feature.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

I hope we see City Driving in some limited fashion this year!


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

According to Electrek, it's supposed to start rolling out next week:



> Smart Summon is expected to start being pushed outside the early access program to owners with the FSD package in the US within the next week.


https://electrek.co/2019/09/24/tesla-smart-summon-driverless-video/


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

This week probably, next week definitely! 
Q3 ends in a few days, I see them rushing to push maybe over the weekend to recognize FSD revenue as profit in Q3. I mean first release will be somewhat funky, but better then anyone else out there. Go Tesla!


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Yes, yes. And my father promised to take us to the zoo on Sunday, in 1973, and I'm still waiting.


----------



## johanteekens (Sep 25, 2019)

soo excited to get the new V10. 
Is there any news on European legislation and whether all new features like smart summon are going to be rolled out in Europe as well?


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

Zoo is overrated! You didn't miss much.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

johanteekens said:


> soo excited to get the new V10.
> Is there any news on European legislation and whether all new features like smart summon are going to be rolled out in Europe as well?


I think you guys will get v10 without smart summon.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> According to Electrek, it's supposed to start rolling out next week:
> 
> https://electrek.co/2019/09/24/tesla-smart-summon-driverless-video/


That was a tweet about a week ago! Soo any time now would be great!


----------



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

I really hate to sound cynical, but Elon time is a thing. I want to believe it will be within the next day or two, but history suggests otherwise.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

I am looking at Tesla upgrading most cars to 2019.32.2.2 in prep for v10 - same thing happened with v9 - they try to move most eligible cars onto one software release - so when they go from 2019.32.2.2 v9 to 2019.36.x v10 it's a more predictable safer jump. Plus don't forget revenue recognition in q3 as profit for FSD buyers will push tesla into profitability in q3!!! Huge win for everyone


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Zak said:


> I am looking at Tesla upgrading most cars to 2019.32.2.2 in prep for v10 - same thing happened with v9 - they try to move most eligible cars onto one software release - so when they go from 2019.32.2.2 v9 to 2019.36.x v10 it's a more predictable safer jump. Plus don't forget revenue recognition in q3 as profit for FSD buyers will push tesla into profitability in q3!!! Huge win for everyone


Why can't they already claim profit on purchased FSD? Do you have any source to back this up? No one can cancel or return the FSD they purchased so I'm pretty sure they have always claimed it as profit.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Why can't they already claim profit on purchased FSD? Do you have any source to back this up? No one can cancel or return the FSD they purchased so I'm pretty sure they have always claimed it as profit.


If you read financials from Q2 - FSD is recorded as revenue and sits in the bank - the feature has not bean rolled out. When it rolls out in parts and is in hand, the revenue can be counted as profit but not all as not all FSD features are live!


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

A better worded post from another person: 

”Tesla can receive and use cash from selling FSD, but they can't show it on the income statement until they deliver some percentage of the product (which would then allow them to recognise that percentage of the cash as revenue). It's functionally an accounting fiction, they've made very little from FSD thus far. Some quarter at some point in the future will have an artificial boost to income from FSD.”


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

Smart Summon Manual


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Why can't they already claim profit on purchased FSD? Do you have any source to back this up? No one can cancel or return the FSD they purchased so I'm pretty sure they have always claimed it as profit.


Basically, if Tesla is never able to deliver FSD, they may have to refund everybody's purchase price or risk lawsuits.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

garsh said:


> Basically, if Tesla is never able to deliver FSD, they may have to refund everybody's purchase price or risk lawsuits.


Well not true, the agreement is on the side of Tesla and "never" is a long time away. But the conversation is about Revenue being recognized as Profit (Gap accounting rules) you can't recognize profit until the product or service is delivered. Every time tesla delivered NOA or Self Park or Smart Summon, they can incrementally recognize Revenue as Profit.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

Go Tesla! V10


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Why can't they already claim profit on purchased FSD? Do you have any source to back this up? No one can cancel or return the FSD they purchased so I'm pretty sure they have always claimed it as profit.


I'm with you @iChris93 , the $$$ I spent in Q2 for FSD have been reported as revenue and included in bottom line profit. The only other alternative would be to report as unearned(and thus refundable) deposits.


Zak said:


> Well not true, the agreement is on the side of Tesla and "never" is a long time away. But the conversation is about Revenue being recognized as Profit (Gap accounting rules) you can't recognize profit until the product or service is delivered. Every time tesla delivered NOA or Self Park or Smart Summon, they can incrementally recognize Revenue as Profit.


Can you please cite a source for your information? (and it's GAAP, not Gap)


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

FRC said:


> I'm with you @iChris93 , the $$$ I spent in Q2 for FSD have been reported as revenue and included in bottom line profit. The only other alternative would be to report as unearned(and thus refundable) deposits.
> Can you please cite a source for your information? (and it's GAAP, not Gap)




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslainvestorsclub/comments/cho8hg


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Zak said:


> But the conversation is about Revenue being recognized as Profit (Gap accounting rules) you can't recognize profit until the product or service is delivered.


I agree. But the underlying reason is that a company is likely to get successfully sued if they sell something but never deliver the something.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

Page 10 
Deferred revenue related to the access to our Supercharger network, internet connectivity, Autopilot and FSD features and over-the-air software updates on automotive sales with and without resale value guarantee amounted to $1.19 billion and $882.8 million as of June 30, 2019

https://ir.tesla.com/node/20111/html


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

garsh said:


> I agree. But the underlying reason is that a company is likely to get successfully sued if they sell something but never deliver the something.


Well yes and no. People who payed for FSD and leased model s found out the hard way! Facts are Facts


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

FRC said:


> I'm with you @iChris93 , the $$$ I spent in Q2 for FSD have been reported as revenue and included in bottom line profit. The only other alternative would be to report as unearned(and thus refundable) deposits.
> Can you please cite a source for your information? (and it's GAAP, not Gap)


FSD receipts are carried as deferred revenue, until recognized when features are released.

https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-08-08/tesla-full-self-driving-fsd-technology

As of the second quarter, Tesla listed $1.18 billion in deferred revenue. The company doesn't break out how much of that is for FSD. But if Electrek's estimate is correct, then more than 200,000 car buyers have paid somewhere from $600 million to more than $1 billion for the option.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

This is clearly written up in the sales agreements. The main point here is v10 and Smart Summon will make tesla recognize revenue as Profit in q3


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

I selected "December" since it doesn't have a year attached.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

Dr. J said:


> I selected "December" since it doesn't have a year attached.


 That's level 5 ticket avoidance mode!


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

V10 deployment will be withing the next 7 to 30 days. I know this is a fairly large window, but that's the current plan. It will most likely be 2019.36.x.x 

Lets keep this tread on topic please.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> V10 deployment will be withing the next 7 to 30 days. I know this is a fairly large window, but that's the current plan. It will most likely be 2019.36.x.x
> 
> Lets keep this tread on topic please.


Thanks for the input "that's the current plan"! Is there any chance at all for us to get v10 this weekend? Would love to demo it to some folks this Sunday!


----------



## giarC71 (Jul 29, 2017)

Zak said:


> Thanks for the input "that's the current plan"! Is there any chance at all for us to get v10 this weekend? Would love to demo it to people!


We will demo the crap out of it when we get it. Hopefully they are making their final tweaks. I don't see it happening this week. Good assumption it's within the next 30 days is safe bet. We don't need any party tricks.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Zak said:


> Thanks for the input "that's the current plan"! Is there any chance at all for us to get v10 this weekend? Would love to demo it to some folks this Sunday!


No chance for this week. 20% next and up from there. There was a regression issue with NOA that is being addressed currently. There will likely be at least one more testing build before release.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> No chance for this week. 20% next and up from there. There was a regression issue with NOA that is being addressed currently. There will likely be at least one more testing build before release.


Great info, thanks! Silly question Smart Summon is using the same NN as NOA? Or are they sandboxed. I would imagine they are two separate specific NN. But I can also see A general Driving NN that has specific context thats the harder approach.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Zak said:


> Great info, thanks! Silly question Smart Summon is using the same NN as NOA? Or are they sand boxed. I would imagine they are two separate specific NN. But I can also see A general Driving NN that has specific context that's the harder approach.


It's a little more complex than that. They are technically on the same NN but different branches. They borrow information from each other but follow divergent rule sets where needed.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> It's a little more complex than that. They are technically on the same NN but different branches. They borrow information from each other but follow divergent rule sets where needed.


The branch is activated by? Phone Starting to Summon and telling the NN to drive slow because its in Summon Mode? I see how that's a good NN design because it allows for smooth transitions from NOA to City Driving to Summon (in reverse to auto park). The problem that I cant fully understand is how the car maps the path to you? The solution has to be somewhat universal. Mapping from the cars point of view will be limited, so I always felt that satellite maps and some-kind of pre processing is needed. NOA can call on navigation data thats been gathered over the years, there is no such thing for Parking locations. Any insight would be cool


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Elon is dead set against reliance on external data sources for operation. He wants the car to function, for instance, should google maps go offline or as has happened in the past when GPS gets put in to inaccurate mode due to military requirements. When the later happens using GPS for anything more than basic turn by turn data would be ill advised. So each branch is activated by the vision system. Not the easy way to do this by a long shot, but the only way it can be done without having to worry about potentially losing your source of data. It's ok to utilize them, but the NN must not rely on them. 

Parking lot versus road is not a problem most of the time, but the NN needs to look at how the cars are parked in relation to the road. A line of cars on one side of a divided 2 way street is not a parking lot. Are the cars parked straight in, parallel or at an angle, are the parked legally? All of this is solvable and in fact much of this has been solved but not polished. It's one thing to make something safe, it's another thing all together to make it comfortable for the cars occupants and drivers/pedestrians around you. Seriously, if fear was not in the equation, many additional features would already have been released.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

ibgeek said:


> V10 deployment will be withing the next 7 to 30 days. I know this is a fairly large window, but that's the current plan. It will most likely be 2019.36.x.x


You know this how?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Dr. J said:


> You know this how?


Wish I could tell you but I can't. Sorry.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

@Dr. J ... this image of @ibgeek running haphazardly behind a reporter was seen recently.










After successfully storming Area 51, Lord knows the kind of secrets they now possess.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Zak said:


> Well not true, the agreement is on the side of Tesla and "never" is a long time away. But the conversation is about Revenue being recognized as Profit (Gap accounting rules) you can't recognize profit until the product or service is delivered. Every time tesla delivered NOA or Self Park or Smart Summon, they can incrementally recognize Revenue as Profit.


Wait. For cars originally sold with Enhanced Auto Pilot, these feature additions and improvements are still technically not part of the Full Self-Driving package purchased for these cars. How is revenue recognized on them before we get features beyond Smart Summon?

I recognize that for cars sold since March with the new Autopilot, the Full Self-Driving package currently has features that have been released, so some of that revenue has already been recognized, yes?


----------



## NoMercy4you (Jul 17, 2018)

Keep in mind that there is some misconception here. First when you book autopilot entries, Tesla will have to count it as deferred/unearned/whatever you want to call it and stick it in the balance sheet. It is not revenue as previously mentioned because that sits on the P&L/income statement. The transaction sits as a liability on the company's books until they earn it. Earning will be dependent on many factors that you will have to dig into, but it's mostly delivery and milestones in Tesla's case. It isn't as simple as it used to be with a deliverable software product as majority of the promised functions aren't even usable by most. 

They can be as aggresive or conservative in their approach as long as they can justify their position and the auditor's don't make a fuss. If i was their CFO and cut off from Elon's demanding breathing on my neck. I wouldn't even book a single penny as earned yet, as the autopilot functionality is too early in it's infancy compared to what was promised.

Software and revenue recognition I believe changed at least twice since I have been practicing GAAP accounting, so it may not be 100% accurate, but the principle never changes.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

Any chance that v10 with Smart Summon can be pushed out


NoMercy4you said:


> Keep in mind that there is some misconception here. First when you book autopilot entries, Tesla will have to count it as deferred/unearned/whatever you want to call it and stick it in the balance sheet. It is not revenue as previously mentioned because that sits on the P&L/income statement. The transaction sits as a liability on the company's books until they earn it. Earning will be dependent on many factors that you will have to dig into, but it's mostly delivery and milestones in Tesla's case. It isn't as simple as it used to be with a deliverable software product as majority of the promised functions aren't even usable by most.
> 
> They can be as aggresive or conservative in their approach as long as they can justify their position and the auditor's don't make a fuss. If i was their CFO and cut off from Elon's demanding breathing on my neck. I wouldn't even book a single penny as earned yet, as the autopilot functionality is too early in it's infancy compared to what was promised.
> 
> Software and revenue recognition I believe changed at least twice since I have been practicing GAAP accounting, so it may not be 100% accurate, but the principle never changes.


From 10-Q
Page 10 
Deferred revenue related to the access to our Supercharger network, internet connectivity, Autopilot and FSD features and over-the-air software updates on automotive sales with and without resale value guarantee amounted to $1.19 billion and $882.8 million as of June 30, 2019

https://ir.tesla.com/node/20111/html

From what I understand All of autopilot is all-ready recognized, FSD is partially recognized: NoA 20% (from total) and Auto-park 20% (from total)
Smart Summon will add another 20%
City Driving another 20%
Smart Park!!!! TBD 
RoboTaxi $500k per car (joke)


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

ibgeek said:


> V10 deployment will be withing the next 7 to 30 days. I know this is a fairly large window, but that's the current plan. It will most likely be 2019.36.x.x
> 
> Lets keep this tread on topic please.


Thanks for the info and other insights. I feel more confident about my November vote now.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

zosoisnotaword said:


> Thanks for the info and other insights. I feel more confident about my November vote now.


iOS app just got updates to 3.10

Looks like this is going public: Spotify and Hulu included in 2019.32.10

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177155796628463616


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

Zak said:


> iOS app just got updates to 3.10
> 
> Looks like this is going public: Spotify and Hulu included in 2019.32.10
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177155796628463616


OH SNAP!


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177155495682904064
2019.32.10


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

Zak said:


> iOS app just got updates to 3.10
> 
> Looks like this is going public: Spotify and Hulu included in 2019.32.10
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177155796628463616


Where do you see Hulu is included?


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hulu and Spotify (Premium Account Only) are included on .10

How this is being rollout is a question..... I am unsure if .10 has Smart Summon...


----------



## wst88 (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Birdman (Apr 18, 2018)

I wonder if Spotify is also going to be available in Canada? 
May need to cancel my Apple Music and move to Spotify...


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

wst88 said:


> View attachment 29363




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177235772857970688


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> Wish I could tell you but I can't. Sorry.


Welp, it is this week! It's today!!


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Has anyone seen it rolling? Nothing on TeslaFi. Not sure if anyone has seen it on Stats. I don't have access.


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> Wish I could tell you but I can't. Sorry.


What say you about Elon's Tweet today saying it's rolling out today for those with FSD?


----------



## melmartin (Nov 12, 2018)

Now on TeslaFi. Amazing how wrong the 'in the know' commenters were.


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

melmartin said:


> Now on TeslaFi. Amazing how wrong the 'in the know' commenters were.


Yeah, I was thinking about that post (yesterday) with the claim of "in 7-30 days" and also saying the version number would be 36.10....


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm voting now.. Just because I can. I hate being wrong.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't really consider this being released to everyone since it's only going out to those with FSD, which most of us chose not to waste our money on. So it's still "early access" at that point.

I also don't understand the mindset of needing to passive-aggressively act like a prick to someone who shared information. I used to follow college football recruiting heavily when I was in college. All of the people who actually had inside information stopped posting on the forums eventually. They got fed up with being called frauds when their information became out-of-date after an 18 year old kid changed his mind at the last minute. Well, Tesla is a lot like an 18 year old kid. Things change. Don't be an ass. FSD release is not wide release.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

zosoisnotaword said:


> I don't really consider this being released to everyone since it's only going out to those with FSD, which most of us chose not to waste our money on. So it's still "early access" at that point.


What is the break down of FSD vs non-FSD owners? I haven't seen the stats before.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

airj1012 said:


> What is the break down of FSD vs non-FSD owners? I haven't seen the stats before.


Its in the tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177235772857970688


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Its in the tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177235772857970688


I think he was asking what percentage of owners have FSD.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Derik said:


> I'm voting now.. Just because I can. I hate being wrong.


Better than that-- I just changed my incorrect vote to "this week!"


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> I think he was asking what percentage of owners have FSD.


I see that now!


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

ibgeek said:


> Wish I could tell you but I can't. Sorry.


Secret Squirrel, eh?


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

zosoisnotaword said:


> They got fed up with being called frauds when their information became out-of-date after an 18 year old kid changed his mind at the last minute. Well, Tesla is a lot like an 18 year old kid. Things change. Don't be an ass. FSD release is not wide release.


Or maybe they got fed up with being wrong. {shrug}


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

motocoder said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about that post (yesterday) with the claim of "in 7-30 days" and also saying the version number would be 36.10....


This release was an executive decision for better or worse. It was not the plan as of yesterday. I still think the masses wont see it until next week though. Elon's blanket statement defies the normal rollout rules that are in place.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> This release was an executive decision for better or worse. It was not the plan as of yesterday. I still think the masses wont see it until next week though. Elon's blanket statement defies the normal rollout rules that are in place.


Thats close enough. We've waited this long. Almost there!


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

First Model 3 hit on Stats. Looks like it hit a Model X too. No Model S for them. Shows not a lot of overlap between Stats and TeslaFi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177283914420772865


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> This release was an executive decision for better or worse. It was not the plan as of yesterday. I still think the masses wont see it until next week though. Elon's blanket statement defies the normal rollout rules that are in place.


You post very clear informative and good information! Please keep on doing it! We love learning! If you get negative reaction well thats a data point in it of it self...


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> This release was an executive decision for better or worse. It was not the plan as of yesterday. I still think the masses wont see it until next week though. Elon's blanket statement defies the normal rollout rules that are in place.


you may be right about the masses not seeing it until next week. TeslaFi reporting ONE user with it right not!


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

motocoder said:


> you may be right about the masses not seeing it until next week. TeslaFi reporting ONE user with it right not!


I really do verify my info before I post in these forums. Tesla's chain of command is riddled with secret passage ways that allow projects to skip ahead on timelines with very little to no notice at times. 
This makes staying accurate a challenge.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

I see that Tesla has also added a V10 release announcement to their news blog:
https://www.tesla.com/en_GB/blog/introducing-software-version-10-0


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SOOOOOOOOOO Excited and SOOOOOOO glad I paid for FSD when I bought the car. Just getting this ASAP was worth every penny as far as I'm concerned!!! Can't wait to play with all the new toys!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> SOOOOOOOOOO Excited and SOOOOOOO glad I paid for FSD when I bought the car. Just getting this ASAP was worth every penny as far as I'm concerned!!! Can't wait to play with all the new toys!


have you gotten it?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Not yet. I'm attempting to figure out how to monitor my WiFi router for how much data the car is using. I don't think it does that though. I'll post here as soon as I get it.


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

3V Pilot said:


> Not yet. I'm attempting to figure out how to monitor my WiFi router for how much data the car is using. I don't think it does that though. I'll post here as soon as I get it.


LOL, I went through this exercise a few days ago. I have a Netgear Orbi. Doesn't seem possible.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Now I just need to know what kind of naked happydance I need to perform for the Tesla Gods to shine down on me. Oh Elon, master of all, please bless me with your newest firmware.......

Seriously though, has anyone figured out how to get the best chance of a software download-

Car plugged in vs unplugged, bugging it or letting it sleep.....etc.......

I've got it parked on a good Wifi signal and just waiting at this point but any insight would be great.


----------



## Skelly (Aug 15, 2018)

I see talk of new functionality with v10 in the new Tesla app for iOS, but havent seen a new app come through for Android. Has anyone seen a version newer than 3.9.1 for Android?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Truth be told, Elon's post, while technically correct, is not accurate for the majority of us. While it is officially released. It's not flooding out to users, and it likely wont be for a few more days. 
There are things that need to be done first. 

1. Apps need to come out of beta and get approved. Android will approve damn near anything, but Apple is a pain. Once approved they will start pushing out as updates.
2. Then a few hundred users will get V10 pushed out. 
3. hold for a little bit and listen for screams.
4. If screams, hold hold hold, patch, and go to #2 else
5. If no screams push to a few thousand users.
6. hold for a bit and listen for screams.
7. If screams, hold hold hold, patch and go to #2 else
8. If no screams then push to the masses starting with FSD owners.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Skelly said:


> I see talk of new functionality with v10 in the new Tesla app for iOS, but havent seen a new app come through for Android. Has anyone seen a version newer than 3.9.1 for Android?


Not yet.... Which is strange, because historically app updates have been published on both platforms simultaneously.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

It's not the first time Elon tweeted a new release that took days to see.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

ibgeek said:


> Truth be told, Elon's post, while technically correct, is not accurate for the majority of us. While it is officially released. It's not flooding out to users, and it likely wont be for a few more days.
> There are things that need to be done first.
> 
> 1. Apps need to come out of beta and get approved. Android will approve damn near anything, but Apple is a pain. Once approved they will start pushing out as updates.
> ...


Not really true. First of all, Tesla doesn't have beta phone apps, v10 stuff is activated with the app version already on your phone. I've been summoning from the regular app for 6 months.
Also v10 has been in the hands of many of us for two weeks and fairly rock solid. It really feels like they had this running on employees cars for like six months. Good chance they roll out quicker than usual. 
I bet you see it by Monday, if not when you wake up tomorrow.

Also well done @Zak you got your rollout sooner than I imagined!


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Yea, when I had a small spell in the early release program with Enhanced Summon (Feb or Mar I think), that standard app available at that time had the requisite bits for smart summon. If your car’s version doesn’t have the right bits, the app just ‘hides’ those capabilities from you.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Not really true. First of all, Tesla doesn't have beta phone apps, v10 stuff is activated with the app version already on your phone. I've been summoning from the regular app for 6 months.
> Also v10 has been in the hands of many of us for two weeks and fairly rock solid. It really feels like they had this running on employees cars for like six months. Good chance they roll out quicker than usual.
> I bet you see it by Monday, if not when you wake up tomorrow.
> 
> Also well done @Zak you got your rollout sooner than I imagined!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> Seriously though, has anyone figured out how to get the best chance of a software download-.


We've gotten most of our updates during the night. Notification shows up on the phone while the car is asleep, and sometimes while we are asleep. There have been many times of running out to the car at 2 am to read release notes.

I'm in the camp that believes there is nothing you can do. The Tesla gods decide all.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

JWardell said:


> Not really true. First of all, Tesla doesn't have beta phone apps, v10 stuff is activated with the app version already on your phone. I've been summoning from the regular app for 6 months.
> Also v10 has been in the hands of many of us for two weeks and fairly rock solid. It really feels like they had this running on employees cars for like six months. Good chance they roll out quicker than usual.
> I bet you see it by Monday, if not when you wake up tomorrow.
> 
> Also well done @Zak you got your rollout sooner than I imagined!


The version of the app that will be part of the release is not what people currently have on their phone. I've talked to several people who should know and they all have confirmed this. If I'm wrong it's not for lack of trying.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

ibgeek said:


> The version of the app that will be part of the release is not what people currently have on their phone. I appreciate you trying to keep all of us honest but in this case you are not correct.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

JWardell said:


> What do you mean by that?


I edited my post to be a little more diplomatic. Like I've said, I make every effort to make sure anything I post is accurate. Since your post I've gotten more confirmations that there will be an app revision going out to the masses. 
I do understand what you are saying, but I think small architectural changes were made for V10 that go beyond that.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Folks it looks like 201932.10.1 is now going out to a bunch of us!



ibgeek said:


> I edited my post to be a little more diplomatic. Like I've said, I make every effort to make sure anything I post is accurate. Since your post I've gotten more confirmations that there will be an app revision going out to the masses.
> I do understand what you are saying, but I think small architectural changes were made for V10 that go beyond that.


Architectural changes were definitely made to the API to allow for new commands such as window venting, but again, those were included in the new app version that was released yesterday. The only thing I haven't seen yet is the radar summon view on the front page.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> The only thing I haven't seen yet is the radar summon view on the front page.


Have you seen any reference to this?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/d9k1gx


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/d9k1gx


How'd they see that?


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Yep...

He's right... V10 is downloading now to me in FLA.

Now if only I could get the new Tesla app on my Android phone... No update on it for me yet.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> How'd they see that?


No idea...if you exit the summon screen, the car would stop. But I also hear there is somehow a button on the front screen. (I tried again after updating tonight, no dice)
I do have a comment buried in that post asking the op how


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Chris350 said:


> Now if only I could get the new Tesla app on my Android phone... No update on it for me yet.


Mine just updated from the Play Store literally 15 minutes ago. An hour earlier, no updates were available... so it may be worth forcing another check for updates.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

The app update has been released to both iOS and Android! Get it while it's hot!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Currently installing an update and I'm not on early access!!!! Hoping this is it!!!


----------



## TheeCatzMeow (Feb 8, 2019)

Installed 2019.32.10.1 not a beta or EAP. I do have FSD perk... If that really exist... Seems it might now.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Just got 2019.32.10.1. Tomorrow's drive should be interesting.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

I got the update, 2019.32.10.1, includes everything. Using my cellphone as a hotspot, all video apps work great. Enhanced Summon is in beta. FWIW, I updated my Android Tesla app before going to bed. We're gonna see a lot of Tesla nuts summoning their cars in parking lots across the nation, today. Time to go play!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

FogNoggin said:


> We're gonna see a lot of Tesla nuts summoning their cars in parking lots across the nation, today. Time to go play!


Video or it didn't happen!


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

These big releases are really something. How are other car companies going to match this customer experience??? I just read another comment from a guy running out to his car in his underpants he was so excited ffs! HAHA!


----------



## Gregrt (Apr 8, 2017)

ibgeek said:


> I'd say that is a safe assessment. It will be listed in the feature set as a beta feature.


I was on the in the Advanced Summon test group. Testing is over and the last update wiped it from my car. So I guess I can talk about it now.

It is cool and a Wow factor to see a car moving with no driver is something you don't see everyday. But at one point 9 times out of 10 it would not recognize one of the cameras, and not work, it was fixed eventually. Toward the end of the test the car moved faster and with more confidence, it never hit anything. It is great at unparking, and detecting people waking. I did use it when it was raining and not much traffic in the parking lot and it worked pretty well. Think of it like a 17 year old driver, your not sure exactly what they are going to do.

I see one issue, it uses your phone GPS, and that is not very accurate sometimes. You can put a Pin on the map and make it drive there, that was a great help.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Gregrt said:


> I see one issue, it uses your phone GPS, and that is not very accurate sometimes. You can put a Pin on the map and make it drive there, that was a great help.


It would be nice if it could use some other method to pinpoint exactly where the phone is as it gets really close, so that it doesn't stop 10 feet short, or go 10 feet too far.

Maybe bluetooth could be used for this purpose? Or just use the ultrasonics to detect a pedestrian nearby? Or if you want to get really fancy, use the cameras and some facial recognition.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

Gregrt said:


> I was on the in the Advanced Summon test group. Testing is over and the last update wiped it from my car. So I guess I can talk about it now...


Just be prepared to turn some heads. You'll start to hear stuff from people like "Wait, did your car just do what I think it did!?" Or "Mind blown!" Or "I thought I was going crazy when I looked over and didn't see a driver!" The best was "I was going to call my wife to tell her what I was seeing...you just made my day!" My reply "Glad to, and by the way Tesla does take tradeins, especially BMWs like yours "


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Gregrt said:


> I was on the in the Advanced Summon test group. Testing is over and the last update wiped it from my car. So I guess I can talk about it now.
> 
> It is cool and a Wow factor to see a car moving with no driver is something you don't see everyday. But at one point 9 times out of 10 it would not recognize one of the cameras, and not work, it was fixed eventually. Toward the end of the test the car moved faster and with more confidence, it never hit anything. It is great at unparking, and detecting people waking. I did use it when it was raining and not much traffic in the parking lot and it worked pretty well. Think of it like a 17 year old driver, your not sure exactly what they are going to do.
> 
> I see one issue, it uses your phone GPS, and that is not very accurate sometimes. You can put a Pin on the map and make it drive there, that was a great help.


I thought advanced summon uses the car's gps. The phone needs to be within 60 feet from the car.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

HCD3 said:


> I thought advanced summon uses the car's gps. The phone needs to be within 60 feet from the car.


When you tell the car to come to your location, then "your location" is determined by the GPS in your phone. So if that's not accurate, then your car will not go exactly to your location.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

ateslik said:


> These big releases are really something. How are other car companies going to match this customer experience??? I just read another comment from a guy running out to his car in his underpants he was so excited ffs! HAHA!


Man, I'm amped too, and agree, no other car manufacturer does anything like this. But part of me wishes Tesla would focus on something more practical. Advanced Summon is cool, but I'm really curious to see if it actually works well enough for me to trust my car with it. After all, there are a million jabronies running around in parking lots. As I tell my kids, my dad always taught me the most dangerous thing you can do while driving is back up and the most dangerous place to drive is a parking lot. Well, now I think I can replace "backing up" with "summoning your car!". LOL.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow (Feb 8, 2019)

Interesting find... I purchased FSD before the cut off date that was given for "You'll be part of the EAP perk for buying early" however a good friend purchased after. Both of us got the v10 update. Meaning to get the "early perk" you merely have to have FSD purchased at any time.


----------



## jamesEarl15 (Mar 27, 2019)

Looks like this is the rollout for V10... 1st- Early Access/FSD, then EAP, then “advance settings,” then lastly Non FSD


----------



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

I was given a notice today (might have been earlier but today is when I noticed) on my app that V10 is now available. Does that mean my car should be getting the update soon? 

Thanks


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

F0ZZ said:


> I was given a notice today (might have been earlier but today is when I noticed) on my app that V10 is now available. Does that mean my car should be getting the update soon?
> 
> Thanks


Completely off topic. Tesla was probably being inundated with 'when will I get it' requests that they put out an inbox message to everyone "it exists, you'll get it when you get it". 
If you have an update message saying the download is ready, then you will get it.
If you have an inbox message saying v10 exists...you will not yet get it.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

F0ZZ said:


> I was given a notice today (might have been earlier but today is when I noticed) on my app that V10 is now available. Does that mean my car should be getting the update soon?
> 
> Thanks


I got that message a few days before I got v10. This was back on the 30th of September.


----------

